# Pro and post facelift comparison images anyone?



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Can anyone point me to images of the differences between the pre and post 2010 facelift on the Mk2? Some comparison shots really. I'm in the market for a Mk2 and wondering if spending the extra for post 2010 is worth it, or what the differences are, probably going to get a TDI.

(I looked in the History post but most of the images are disabled, tried searching here, tried searching there, watched some youtube videos, searched good images, etc.).

Many thanks.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Google Audi TT Mk2 for images. Lots there.
The most obvious difference is the front bumper, pre-facelifts having 3 horizontal slots below the main grille, and false mesh fog light grilles. Whereas the facelift loses the horizontal slots, and has a more aggressive looking lower edge with a black splitter below it, fog grilles have pronounced horizontal bar and no false mesh.
That said S Lines will have further styling features in addition.
At the rear the pre-facelift petrol has twin pipes on the left side whereas the facelift petrol has a single pipe at each side.
Again rear valance will vary on S Lines. I believe all TDIs have twin pipes on the left. 
You may struggle to see lots of Mk2s together now (ie at an Audi dealership) as they have been replaced by the Mk3s which have been around for 5 years. When I bought mine, just after the Mk3 came out the dealer had about a dozen Mk2s. Styling wasn't so much of an issue for me, the one I got was a pre-facelift, well equipped, low mileage. No regrets.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

rossinator said:


> Can anyone point me to images of the differences between the pre and post 2010 facelift on the Mk2?


If it still has the factory NAV, then the MY 2010 model or later is the one to go for.
The factory nav isn't great by modern standards, but the earlier units have a poor display and a 4GB SD Card limit.
Edit: later models support 32GB cards.
Look for TV/CD button (old unit) or MEDIA button (new unit).


----------



## kerwinrobertson (Sep 3, 2018)

Minor interior changes to heating controls, a bit more aluminium and a high res white DIS display on the dash.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

pcbbc said:


> rossinator said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone point me to images of the differences between the pre and post 2010 facelift on the Mk2?
> ...


My late pre-facelift has the RNSE (Nav) with media button and 32GB SD card slots, and DIS is white, not red.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

All day long get a facelift version much better bumpers and side skirts all round.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

This is a 2009 pre-facelift. I actually prefer the full grill on the pre to the post plus the three slots at the bottom. Gives it more depth IMO and not a hole like on the face lift. Having said that the side pods do look more agressive on the post.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here we go! Some nice clean images comparing mid FL and late FL


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies folks.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Here we go! Some nice clean images comparing mid FL and late FL
> View attachment 1


Don't think those pictures are correct, very confusing.

The wheels in one of the pics are the very latest 19" amplified rotar alloys that were only put on the 14 plate MK2 amplified editions yet the front bumper is from a pre facelift TT.

Also, the dual twin exit exhausts were only on the facelift 211ps model and not the pre facelift model


----------



## essnine (Apr 4, 2019)

Front end comparison, used paint because I'm at work but you get the idea...


----------



## the_sprouTT (Mar 7, 2019)

My old TT and new TT.


----------



## rossinator (Oct 30, 2016)

All great info, thanks. 

I'm glad that I'm not the only one confused.


----------

